# 660 grizz secondary spring



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

need some advise on selecting a secondary spring for a 07 660 grizz
i have 29.5 s/w


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think the yammy's are a different kind of beast. I personally don't know anything about them but, I know they arent as easy to fool with as the brute.


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

ive def found that out im just lookin for a spring to add some low end


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Get ya an EPI white.


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

alright thanks


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Changing the spring is super easy, no puller needed. Use one of the long bolts from the cage on the primary to open the secondary by screwing it in the bolt hole. Once you have slack in the belt remove the secondary. There is a big nut on the back not sure of the socket size (can tell you when I get home). Break the nut with impact, break!!, put it in compressor, and remove nut an spring. Put new spring on reverse process.


----------



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

If your wanting more low end power u can shim the primary eith a 1mm an .5mm shim youll only lose a few mph


----------



## zillakilla (Nov 8, 2013)

I run 28s with a orange secondary 4 14 gram weights and 1.5 mill shim will pull the wheels off the ground pretty easily. I used a small spare tire from a boat trailer as my spring compressor. I just put it over the plate kneeled on it and took the nut off pretty easy and


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Here's a video demonstrating the above.
How to change a secondary spring without the tool - YouTube


----------

